# MTH TRAINS HO SANTA FE F3 PRO 3



## decapod48 (Nov 17, 2021)

It took me 3 days to build this ho trestle.what do you think of it.
View attachment 576539
View attachment 576540


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

It looks fine but where is it going permanently?


----------



## decapod48 (Nov 17, 2021)

Over the top of my o scale layout


----------



## decapod48 (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## CHRlSTIAN (Jan 13, 2022)

decapod48 said:


> It took me 3 days to build this ho trestle.what do you think of it.
> View attachment 576539
> View attachment 576540


Looks great for me.


----------



## decapod48 (Nov 17, 2021)

decapod48 said:


> View attachment 576580





CHRlSTIAN said:


> Looks great for me.


Thanks


----------

